# Surf Shark Fishing Yakking??



## wcollins (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been shark fishing from the surf for the past two years in Perdido Key. We yak our baits out usually at night. We've found that it's better fishing and the beachgoers don't pay attention to us. We've got several, but nothing bigger than 4 ft. We have some big gear that we use and a new huge rod and reel this year with 1000 yards of 100 lbs braid line. (Can't wait to use next week!!) We use heavy duty shark rigs with cut lady fish as bait that we catch during the day. 

We've had some really massive hits. but nothing to show as they seem to get away. Some have snapped line, but I think it's mainly because we didn't set the drag tight enough. Other hits have left me a little puzzled as we thread the leaders through the bait and even tie or zip-tie the baits on. Seems that we'll have a massive hit, set the hook, fight for about 20 seconds and then it's gone.

Question is...Am I doing something wrong or is that just part of fishing?

Also, any extra advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

2 things. 
1.If your line snapped, your drag was either too tight or you need a "shock" leader. 6-12 ft of really thick mono, flouro, or weedeater line to keep the shark from chaffing your line, weakening it and altogether breaking it.
2. I would suggest larger bait for larger shark, we've been having luck on whole king(obviously filleted) or Bonita. A little luck on rays but I wouldn't take it to the bank.

As for that 20 second fight, you have to give the shark time to eat it. Give it a bit longer before you start reeling, assuming its a circle hook. I'm thinking these small sharks are eating the bait and you are pulling it out of their mouths before they get to the hook. Only thing that makes sense to me anyways.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're using just braid take some of it off and add heavy mono


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> If you're using just braid take it off and add heavy mono


Bro, I got this! Lol


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

WC give me a call. I am out every week end, and would be glad to help you get on some big sharks. 850-375-4299.


----------



## wcollins (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Tell me if this sounds right. Steal leader attached to heavy duty mono, then attached to my braid line to pole. I have a brand new Penn Senator 9/0 that should hold everything just fine. I'll also yak it way out this time with larger bait. 
Also, in the past I've used J-hooks. I've since bought circle hooks with my steel leaders. 

Chirs Gatorfan, we go on vacation once a year from Atlanta area to Perdido Key for a week. I do a lot of research on how to do things, but figure I would talk to you fellas that do it all the time. I will be there from Aug 2 through Aug 9, so weekends may not be perfect as my fishing buddies won't be down until the end of next week. I may give you a call and we can work something out. Are you a fishing guide?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am not a guide. Just love helping show the ropes and see the big boys hit the beach. . But like I said we would be glad to have you along


----------



## wcollins (Jul 30, 2014)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I am not a guide. Just love helping show the ropes and see the big boys hit the beach. . But like I said we would be glad to have you along


Cool man... Although you should expect hell from me as I'm a Dawg fan!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

wcollins said:


> Thanks for the replies. Tell me if this sounds right. Steal leader attached to heavy duty mono, then attached to my braid line to pole. I have a brand new Penn Senator 9/0 that should hold everything just fine. I'll also yak it way out this time with larger bait.
> Also, in the past I've used J-hooks. I've since bought circle hooks with my steel leaders.
> 
> Chirs Gatorfan, we go on vacation once a year from Atlanta area to Perdido Key for a week. I do a lot of research on how to do things, but figure I would talk to you fellas that do it all the time. I will be there from Aug 2 through Aug 9, so weekends may not be perfect as my fishing buddies won't be down until the end of next week. I may give you a call and we can work something out. Are you a fishing guide?


Correct. 

10' of leader to 400lb mono to main line. I would pull some braid off and put mono on reel as well. Braid will get cut off from sand, shells and bluefish etc. 

My 9/0 has 80lb braid to 100lb mono. Probably 250 yards of mono so I can make my drops without braid in water


----------

